# Stubben wotan-what can you tell me about it?-continuation from my last thread



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

It's very likely that I'm getting this saddle, but I am having trouble finding info on it online, the seller doesn't know how old the saddle is, she got it used from her trainer. Also what color would this be considered so I can get leathers that match and possibly a bridal. Anything you can tell me about it would be great, I have also sent an e-mail to stubben, hopefully they will get back to me and give me info also.
Thanks guys


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*your stubben saddle*

Hey girl, First off let me say that i am no expert but i have several Stubben saddles and am relatively familiar with them. I'd guess that your saddle is a mid 1980 model. I'm sure if you send your serial numbers in Stubben will tell you all the info they have on the saddle and they keep pretty detailed records.

I have a Tristan from the same time period and it is an EXCELLENT dressage saddle. I LOVE it. as far as color goes i'm not sure. i just always get "brown" or "natural" or "oiled" abut i see that Stubben does have several different "browns" I'd say send them a note stating that you bought this saddle used and want a bridal to match and see what color they suggest. (then look for it used) I would also ask them to tell you any info they have on that saddle. they can tell you what model year it is, what features it came with, who originally bought it, the color and just about anything else you might want to know, oh the original selling price. 
good luck you will like that saddle WAY better then the cheaper one I know 
Post some pics of it on your horse wed love to see him/her all tacked up


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*Stubben serial number*

Oh and PS your model / serial number is on the billet keeper, on those older stubbans it's pretty light so you may have to take it outside to read it


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

On my Siegfried, the serial number and tree size are actually stamped_ into_ the billet keeper. 

I'm glad you're thinking about the Wotan, Rachel. As WildAcre stated, Stubben NA should be able to tell you more about the saddle. They were extremely helpful when I called about the Siegfried.

As far as color matching, as long as it's some type of brown you should be fine. I bought a Gatsby bridle in Havana, and a Professionals Choice merino wool girth in 'brown', and everything looks smashing together.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I had a Stubben Wotan some years back. It was so pretty and I liked sitting in it, but when I trotted, the balance was off. I eventually sold it. But , I think that it was that the saddle tree had warped or something. It just didnt' work right. Now, this is not meant to be a smear on the Wotan. I think most of them are really nice. Mine may have been cracked, and that was why the owner sold it at the tack sale. I didn't know any better.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Mine may have been cracked, and that was why the owner sold it at the tack sale. I didn't know any better.


But you knowingly sold it on, aware that there may have been something wrong with it? Nice. :?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is the review (with some hint at the age) Stubben Wotan All Purpose Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review

I did google search on this saddle after seeing the thread and noticed some people on other forums complained about the same issue tiny did: throwing off the balance. But some said it's a wonderful saddle. Is there an opportunity you could try the saddle before buy? Stubben is very nice brand, so I'm not trying to talk you off, just sharing what I've read.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*whats your guess SpeedRacer?*

Hey Speedracer what is your guess as to year? 
those old stubbans hold up so well it's hard to tell. LOL
I was looking at the leather type and color in my guess for mid to late 1980s 
but I'm not sure when they started with the pained in gold model name
on the billett keeper. 
My old Tristan was made BEFORE they even used the colored buttons and it looks pretty similar the the Tristan that they still make today. Mine has the model and number stamped into the leather too.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm thinking mid 1980s too, WildAcre. My Siegfried has the gold stamping, but a lot of it's worn off. 

I bought mine used earlier this year, and paid a lot more for it than they're asking for the Wotan, and _still_ think I got a bargain. :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

We had "like new" dressage stubben in local tack shop for $1000. But it didn't fit (Stubben is not my brand obviously, I tried several on them, and my fitter said so too).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

At the price they are asking for that saddle you can't go wrong, if I were buying right now, I'd have it packed up and shipped to me here sight unseen:wink:


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*I totally agree*



Golden Horse said:


> At the price they are asking for that saddle you can't go wrong, if I were buying right now, I'd have it packed up and shipped to me here sight unseen:wink:


I totally agree t hat is a heck of a price and the awesome thing about buying on EBAY is that IF the tree is broken or the balance is off you should be a be to get your money back under the "not as advertised" pay pal insurance.
I mean if the saddle is broken and unusable or the tree is warped that is un-usable. I'm sure would qualify you for a refund whether the advertiser says they "accept" refunds of not. 

I definitely say go for it. I have 2 used Stubbens a 1980s model and a late 1990s and i love them both.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW I wasn't expecting such a responce in the few hours I was gone lol. The seller said I could take it and if it didn't fit I could bring it back, but from what you guys are telling me I'd be better off just reselling it if it doesn't fit. The seller says that there is nothing wrong with it but I know that could easily be lied about. Is there an easy way to tell if the tree is sound? Stubben emailed me back but didn't give much info, Just that it's a VSD and retailed for $2,095! I also snooped the seller on facebook and she is friends with one of my friends, which makes me feel a little better about buying from her since she's not a total stranger in a way lol. I'm hoping I can pick it up this weekend  I'll be sure to post pics of it on Bella to check the fit with you guys ;-)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Rachel1786 said:


> The seller said I could take it and if it didn't fit I could bring it back.


Absolutely! Try it first. 

I'm not all that positive it'll be all that easy to re-sell it for profit. Despite what everyone is saying. Sometime you sell fast, sometime it takes really long time, depending on your luck. We have cheap "Nice" in local consignment (nice older saddle) they are trying to sell for over a year. I've seen older cheaper Stubbens sitting in other store for quite long time. Economy tough. Those who'd love to get such a saddle often don't have money. Those who have money may look for something not so old and more of show-quality (or simply new). 

Of course decision is up to you. I'm just saying you may end up with not-fitting saddle for several month (or may be not).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

When you take pics for the fit critique take shoulders, side, and back of saddle from both sides without the pad. 

I kinda remember the thread here on how to check soundness of the saddle, but I'm not sure. Try to do the search on forum.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> But you knowingly sold it on, aware that there may have been something wrong with it? Nice. :?


yep! 
Didn't know for sure that there was any crack in tree, only that it had bad balance, as per a warp. And the lady who bought it said she only wanted it for walking and training a horse, so something that was ok to be banged up was what she wanted. I disclosed to her it's condition and sold it for a third what I paid.
Evil me.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> When you take pics for the fit critique take shoulders, side, and back of saddle from both sides without the pad.
> 
> I kinda remember the thread here on how to check soundness of the saddle, but I'm not sure. Try to do the search on forum.



Sure will, gonna have to use the step up to get good shots lol. 

I tried to search for the thread but am not having luck, I think I searched like 4 different things, saddle soundness, tree soundness, checking tree soundness...I don't remember lol...off to google, maybe I'll have better luck


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> Sure will, gonna have to use the step up to get good shots lol.
> 
> I tried to search for the thread but am not having luck, I think I searched like 4 different things, saddle soundness, tree soundness, checking tree soundness...I don't remember lol...off to google, maybe I'll have better luck


This sounds simple enough..English Saddle Tree Soundness

*Saddle Tree Soundness*


Always check the integrity of the tree before you take a saddle home or let its return period lapse. You can do this quickly and easily with your hands, ears, and eyes, and it will save you and your horse a world of trouble.


Place the saddle on one thigh with the head towards you and the cantle away from you. Press down on the seat with one hand and grip and pull the cantle towards you with the other hand. A tree that yields to the pressure or makes clicking noises may be broken or otherwise compromised.
 

Reverse the position of the saddle so that the cantle is now closer to you than the front. Grip the front edge of the saddle underneath the pommel while pulling upward and outward. As you did in step one, check to ensure that the saddle doesn’t give way to the pressure or emit noises.
 

With the saddle upside down, visualize a straight line running down the length of the gullet (empty space under the saddle) from the center of the pommel to the center of the cantle. The saddle’s center line should correspond to your imaginary one. If the two don’t line up, a twisted or broken tree is the reason.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

OP i think that if it does not fit you can sell it on ebay for a least what you have in it. 200 for a stubban of any age is a steal. I can see how a saddle like that may sit around in a local tack shop or a consignment shop especially an English one. I think ebay is pretty much where everyone looking for serious good deals on saddles goes....

Also don't know how things are in Kitten Vals neck of the woods but down here NOBODY but me seems to be doing dressage LOL. there are a few hunter jumpers but i have never seen another person in a dressage saddle.....None of the barns teach it, and there os only one Dressage school in my state that i've found and it's like 5 hours away.....


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Wotan is a dressage model or a hunter jumper model or AP? I guess they don't make that model anymore, at least i couldn't find it on their current web site.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The Wotans are a GP model, Wild. GP/AP, same basic thing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

WildAcreFarms said:


> Also don't know how things are in Kitten Vals neck of the woods but down here NOBODY but me seems to be doing dressage LOL. there are a few hunter jumpers but i have never seen another person in a dressage saddle.....None of the barns teach it, and there os only one Dressage school in my state that i've found and it's like 5 hours away.....


English is BIG here. Dressage, eventing, and jumping - you can find any trainer (great one with silver - gold competing on national level) within 10 - 30 miles from me.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I picked up the wotan this afternoon and it's even nicer then it looks in the pictures! It's such a beautiful saddle, I can't believe I got it for such a steal! It had been sitting in her garage for a while since it no longer fits her horse so it had a little mold on it so I just gave it a good cleaning and conditioning and WOW does it look nice cleaned up! Can't wait to try it on Bella tomorrow


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Whoot! Good for you! Keep us posted, please.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I adore my old Stubben, and would buy it in a heartbeat!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will make a new thread tomorrow after I get pics to critique the fit on my mare. I really really hope it fits her! I think I might cry is it doesn't lol. I called my barn owner/instructor as soon as i got it, she can't wait to see it, she loves stubbens.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed that it fits, I'm glad it turned out to be a nice one


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Idiot me was so excited to try it out I forgot to take pictures! It seemed to fit Bella pretty well, although my instructor said I might want to use a withers pad. I didn't ride Bella today tho, My friend Summer comes up on Tuesdays and she rides Bella and I ride Molly the lesson horse. The stubben fits Molly pretty well tho and I rode her in it. I have to say I really like it! The only thing that I didn't like was when she had me cross my irons and do a sitting trot, OUCH! It's a lot harder then my wintec and really killed my crotch lol. Over all I really like it and feels like it puts me in a pretty good position. Not used to riding with stirrups that short so it was a little weird but if I had them longer my knees weren't touching the saddle. Jumping was much easier in it tho! even if I did only jump a little tiny jump as I wasn't feeling jumping today lol


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

cool cool cool that's awesome 
Much better choice than the original saddle you posted IMO 
I'm so happy for you


----------

